# Obedience Training - 4wk sesssion



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm missing Blaze so badly. We enrolled him in an obedience training program while we re landscape our yard go on vacation/& weddings. Decided better for him 7mos than kennel. But oh my it's so quiet without him. Theo(Frenchie) is so quiet now too. We all miss Blazes energy and silliness. I guess he is going very well. He has no issues and smart as a whip so I'm sure he's a delight to work with. I can't wait to go on vacation so it's not so quiet like here at home! Will keep u posted how it goes. Here's a few pics trainer sent of a socialization session loved the pics but made me miss him even more!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

We are meeting with the trainer next week that we may send our Bristol to. I am so anxious about it that it is ridiculous. We are looking at a 3 month course with no fun vacations planned to look forward to.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Oh my good luck MeandMy3! I kept telling myself some people send their kids off to camps for the whole summer, we can do this. It's the best option for us all. I think if we weren't newly empty nesters it'd be easier if we were still leading a chaotic life with kids running in a million directions. Our dogs are becoming center of attention. Oh well we love it. And our kids visit often so life is good 
We were hoping to do hunt training in the spring but I also want to work towards Therapy certification. Only so much we can do. We may just hunt Blaze without formal training like with our GSP. He was so naturally awesome. We can hope for the same with Blaze. Great hunting lines .


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ch - PLEASE send me to this summer camp !!!!! your pup went on Vacation before you - LOL


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

R E so true. After Blaze and my road trip to the training facilities and I left to drive home I called my husband and said I wish I lived and or worked there. Really an awesome place! Across the road was a beautiful horse stable and down the road a Hunt club. Ahhh one can dream


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

End of week two training camp. Getting a lot of reinforcement and lots of new skills. BUT.... Missing my pups :'(. At least we had a great vacation. And yard is re landscaped Wedding is next. 
Blaze home the 22nd  and Theo tooo of course!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Love the first and last picture, he is looking to the handler for direction.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - the last Pic said it ALL !!!!!!! this is a well bred V - TAIL UP - looking 4 direction - does not get better than THIS !!!!!!!!!! the only thing that fails a V - is the owner !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Yay my Blaze is Home!!!!!! 
He was good when he went but great now. Gotta keep it up. 
So great to have home. We had great vacations but good to all together at home )
He looks great and training went well!! here's a snip of Blaze on YouTube  he does so much more than this. And he is happy and healthy! Still my sweet boy 

YouTube http://youtu.be/IQfHsUa3kCk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Blaze looks like he did very well, and I bet your happy to have him back home.


----------

